# Update on Hissy the Canada Goose



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

As some of you know, Brad and Ron saved a Canada goose that was injured and brought over to my place as it's new permanent home. 
Just wanted to share an update and a few pics of “Hissy” on his first day out since arriving here. He is eating, drinking and looking very good. When I opened the pen, he found the door and walked right out into the yard to join all the other birds. I called my geese over to see how they would react to him. They gave him a hard time, but he held his own. He is staying with them, but at a distance. As some of you know, my geese come to me when I call them, and he is also coming over to me with them. He is wary, but I think he knows I am safe, since the other birds are very comfortable with me. I will keep an eye on him just to make sure he doesn’t wander away-(there really isn’t anywhere he’d want to go without the other birds) . Anywho, here are the pics… 
P.S. I know this post isn't pigeon related, so if a Mod wants to move it, thats OK.
Thanks


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Jimmy, I know Brad and Ron will especially appreciate the pictures and regular updates....glad to hear it's going well and thanks again for doing this.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, 

Thank you SO much for the update and pictures!!! He looks good, but very wary of you and the other geese like you say. When you said that they gave him a hard time, did they drive him away or did they just make noise and nip at him? 

Poor baby, I'm such a bleeding heart when it comes to these things. I hope he finds comfort with the others and will soon feel more at ease around the animals. What about the dogs, did they bother him or is he bothered by them? Hissy is making his first baby steps and I have to know ALL the details, lol

Thanks again Jimmy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jimmy, that does it! I'm moving in!  

Seriously, he looks just wonderful. I love all your ducks hamming it up for the camera. You are so lucky to have all the wonderful birds and animals at your place. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is great to see him in his new home! He looks like he is doing as well as expected, and I'm sure he will become part of the gang before you know it.

Thanks for keeping a special eye out on him, Jimmy, the pics are great.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for the update and pictures, Jimmy! I'm sure the Canada will become one of the "flock" in just a very short time. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beautiful bird he is! He's going to be quite the handsome one when he grows up!

He's the only one of his "kind" among all those white ones! I'm sure he feels left out but hopefully, that will change! I sure can relate as it's hard being the "new kid!" I know, since I spent my school years moving every 3 years! You either become an introvert or an extrovert. Wanted friends, so the latter it was!

I'm with Brad... I worry too! But that goose couldn't be in a greater environment and I know all will go well! 

Keep those updates comin', Jimmy!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi jimmy,

How do you distinguish one bird from another? They all look alike!  

Suzanna


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Morning Jimmy

So, did Hissy follow the other geese into the barn last night for bedtime? Did they ride out the storm last night well...what a doozy! How is he doing around the dogs? Do you think he'll ever go into the pond....do your other geese go into the pond, I don't remember if you mentioned that

Sorry for all the questions, I guess I'm a bit of a "mother goose" where Hissy is concerned, sure do miss him and his family. Hissy's family have left for good now it seems and I think that the gosling was holding them back. Now that they don't have to worry about him, they have moved on with their one remaining gosling.

Hope I'm not driving you nuts and I know he's got a great home but I just love to hear the updates and hear how he is integrating and adjusting


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I understand where you are coming from, Brad.

You give new meaning to the term "Mother Hen" or should I say "Father Goose." LOL

I too look forward to updates on Hissy because he's the "outsider."


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I understand where you are coming from, Brad.
> 
> You give new meaning to the term "Mother Hen" or should I say "Father Goose." LOL



Hi Shi, 

Yes, it's hard not to be concerned about the little gaffer...afterall, he was a "fixture" here at the hotel for quite awhile. We got used to them all and the family was such a joy to have around


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Brad (Mother Goose )...

The dogs don't bother any of the animals. The young Doberman may give a short chase to a chicken now and then, but it's all in fun. Hissy stood his own since day one with the dogs; hissing everytime they came near the pen. And he did go in last night as they all did. It was a bit windy, so I was there to make sure. Hissy first walked right past me like I wasn't there! He then came and sat right beside me. He then let me pet him and was just content to nuzzle up to me like he's known me for years. He is such a little sweetheart. They are all walking around together this morning. He is still a bit on the outside, but is fast becoming a part of the gang... They are at my doorstep as I type this.... I will update more later.. 
Bye for now...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jimmyrenex said:


> Hissy first walked right past me like I wasn't there! *He then came and sat right beside me. He then let me pet him and was just content to nuzzle up to me like he's known me for years*. He is such a little sweetheart. They are all walking around together this morning. He is still a bit on the outside, but is fast becoming a part of the gang... They are at my doorstep as I type this.... I will update more later..
> Bye for now...



Get OUTTA TOWN!!!!!!!! LOL....REALLY!?!?!? THAT'S WONDERFUL! You're lying right? He really sat down beside you and let you pet him??? THAT'S AWESOME!!!!! I'm so relieved that he's calming down and becoming at ease with his new life

Thanks for the update this morning and will wait for the next one now patiently


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jimmy, you've made "Father Goose's" day.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

> Get OUTTA TOWN!!!!!!!! LOL....REALLY!?!?!? THAT'S WONDERFUL! You're lying right? He really sat down beside you and let you pet him??? THAT'S AWESOME!!!!! I'm so relieved that he's calming down and becoming at ease with his new life
> 
> Thanks for the update this morning and will wait for the next one now patiently


Yes Brad ! Really!  It was dark and getting windy. The other geese were just out the door, so I think the dark may have had something to do with it. He was looking at them, then just bent down and nuzzled my hand. He seemed not aware of me petting him. I think he was just concerned about being near the other geese. He probably thought I was a tree!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jimmyrenex said:


> *I think the dark may have had something to do with it*. He was looking at them, then just bent down and nuzzled my hand. He seemed not aware of me petting him. I think he was just concerned about being near the other geese. He probably thought I was a tree!



Hi Jimmy, 

Well, this could be the reason, but even so, it's just wonderful to hear that he's adapting and becoming adjusted. It really has/does worry me that because he's a wild goose, that he won't make the transition to domesticated life. 

I think in a few weeks I might have to go up there and see for myself how he's doing. By that time, he should be eating out of your hand

More pictures please when you have time


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a special affection for geese and ducks, so am VERY interested in future pictures and updates! Hope we don't bug you TOO much, Jimmy! After all, you DO need time to feed, water and LOVE! 

Can't believe Hissy let you pet him (her? Do we know?)! That's just terrific! I have this 'stange' feeling that Hissy is gonna be a spoiled goose!

Wish I could come see him too! Say HELLO for me Father Goose Brad!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Jimmy,

Just getting caught up on this thread.

Wow, letting you pet him! It sounds like things are going just great with Hissy. Funny how life is, fortune has smiled on this little guy, he is so lucky to have found such a great home. The updates are much appreciated.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jazaroo said:


> Funny how life is, fortune has smiled on this little guy, he is so lucky to have found such a great home.



Hi Ron, 

You're so right and I truly hope that "fortune" will continue to smile on little Hissy, he/she is such an innocent baby. We took him, captured him but I want him to thrive!

Hissy has become a mascot for me...a real/living example of overcoming "obstacles" in life. I just want him to thrive and live, be happy, and almost fly and be free


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy...anymore updates and pictures? I'm feeling pretty anxious and need my Hissy news


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hissy is doing just fine.... He is part of the gang. He is still a bit on the outside, but he is definitely in the pack. He comes running over to me with the rest of them. It's cute to watch him running and flapping with his half wing... I don't think he knows he's missing it. He is at my doorstep every morning with the others and is holding his own. I will try to take more pics and post them.
Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy...Great news and I can't wait for the new pictures. I love hearing your updates and pictures are always great to see


Thank you


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*Hissy Update...*

Hey Brad...
Hissy is doing really well. I finally heard him honk today. He was pretty quiet, but now feels confident enough to call to his geese friends when they get separated. He is still very subordinate to the others, but they don't pick on him too much. They give him a feather pull here and there, but nothing major. They are far meaner to the dogs! The dogs sheepishly move away from the geese when they give them a dirty look!  Anyhoo, here are a couple pics I took a few minutes ago. Of course, they are at my front door waiting for me to give them luvins....


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

One more..


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy....awwwww... Hissy looks GREAT! He looks SO much more relaxed and at ease. You can tell by the way he's holding his head. In the first few pictures you posted, he held his head very high up and looked wary and scared. Now, he holds his head and neck more naturally and something is even different about his eyes and face now too That's wonderful that he honked and so cute that he nows feels he can call to his friends!

I'm just so happy for him, I'm so glad it's all working out. I bet you love having him now too since he's becoming one of the bunch. Does your camera take videos? I'd love to see a video of the gaggle with Hissy. 

thank you for the new pictures today, I just loved them


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, 

Meant to ask...has Hissy found the pond yet? Do the other geese ever go in there? I bet Hissy doesn't even realize it's there yet, lol. Another question...have any of your geese paired up? They don't seem to be in couples but are rather just a group of 5 working as one. I wonder if Hissy will find a mate in one of them or one of them will take a liking to him 

I really don't know a lot about geese and how their family structure works, how pair bonds are formed within a group etc.

Thanks again


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brad, Jimmy, and all,

I'm so glad Hissy is settling in so well. Everything is going to be just fine for Hissy and friends.

Brad, I know I've mentioned this before but will again because it's relevant to your questions. 

Someone dumped some domestic geese at the local pond a good while back .. three of them. At the time, there were no other domestic geese at the pond. Two of the geese acclimated right away and were fine .. the third one was terrified and never made the adjustment to being "free". I caught that one and found it a home. A bit later, I was asked to place a Canada Goose at the pond that had been pinioned in one wing. I was reluctant about this as the Canada couldn't fly and could never leave at night with the other Canada Geese nor migrate should it want to. In a very, very short time, the pinioned Canada bonded with the domestic pair, and they remain fast friends and a "family" group of three.

Even later, someone dumped four new domestic geese at the pond .. here again, one did not acclimate, and I caught it and found it a home. The three that remained and are still at the pond are their own little group of three while the Canada and it's two domestic flock mates are another group of three. Though I occasionally see all six of them together, they pretty much stay in their two separate groups of three.

It looks like Jimmy's flock of five have accepted Hissy, and they will all become a group of six. I'm very sure that Hissy will be fine and will have a long and happy life with the new found feathered family as well as with Jimmy and his family.

It is truly wonderful that this has all worked out as it has.

Terry


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Brad and All..



> Meant to ask...has Hissy found the pond yet? Do the other geese ever go in there? I bet Hissy doesn't even realize it's there yet, lol. Another question...have any of your geese paired up? They don't seem to be in couples but are rather just a group of 5 working as one. I wonder if Hissy will find a mate in one of them or one of them will take a liking to him


 As I told you when you were at my place, the geese refuse to go into the pond. The water level has dropped a bit and it is pretty weedy. I have led them into the pond on several occasions, and the just run out when they see me leave. They have never went more than 2 feet into the pond. A friend of mine breeds ducks, and he told me most geese don't really care much for the pond. He said ducks are very different. They love the water. So far, Hissy has not ventured into the pond.
As for the pairing up, I know I have a male for sure. I believe he was trying to get fresh with me!  He is doing the dance with his neck, and starts preening the hair on my arms. I think he tried to mount on my knees. Maybe Hissy is a girl, and you never know what can happen! It would be nice to see them pair up. I don't know if they can cross breed. Maybe Terry knows.... 
More updates as they come....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jimmyrenex said:


> I don't know if they can cross breed. Maybe Terry knows.... More updates as they come....


I don't know for sure, Jimmy. With ducks, you bet .. the answer is YES. I'll see if I can find out.

And, you are right that geese are not nearly as keen on swimming as ducks are .. geese do like to take a bath, but they are not anything like ducks in that regard. Geese also prefer to "graze" where ducks prefer to "dabble" and turn every available inch of land into a quagmire .. geese just "mow" the grass.

Terry


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Jimmy,

Just getting caught up on this thread again.

It truly brings a smile to my face to see how well things are going

Life is good, isn't it !

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jimmyrenex said:


> Hey Brad and All..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! That's too funny Jimmy Sorry, yes you told me that the geese didn't use the pond very much, if ever. I guess I was expecting that Hissy might since he used the pond we had at work here....that maybe he'd convince the others to join him for a swim. Him and his family spent their nights in the pond every day. Perhaps they did this for him and for his protection however.

Yes, it would be nice if Hissy paired up with one of the others, but at least he his happy with the group at the moment and feeling accepted into a flock.

Thanks Terry for reminding me of these situations...I guess I had forgotten about them. I'm a little more concerned now with geese (Hissy) than I used to be so because of this, I'm paying a little more attention to things I learn from these moments on


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, I have been googling "cypress shavings" to find out more about whether this is safe to use in our aviaries and came across an interesting site that you may enjoy.http://212.187.155.70/gateway_wp/sa...ulture/AvianAccommodationDesign.htm#Substrate


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, of course I would have to paste the part dealing with substrate, but I know you know to just scroll up the the top for the waterfowl info.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, yep...I got it....thank you


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Just an update..
Hissy is still doing great. He will have more company now, since I've been to the market!  Here's a pic of the gang on a walk....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, 

I just came on and at the right moment I see!!! Awww...look at Hissy, right with the group. That is a GREAT picture!!!! He sure has been adopted by them now no questions. He looks so much smaller compared to them, didn't realize it since they weren't together when we dropped him off at your place. Did you buy another goose?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing, Brad! Didn't see a non-white goose before in your original group, Jimmy.

Hissy looks great and that picture is something else! Gives me warm FUZZIES!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Brad! Didn't see a non-white goose before in your original group, Jimmy.


Hi Shi, 

Yep, Jimmy had the non-white goose already. I just thought it sounded by his post that he had bought another goose to keep Hissy company. Turned out that he bought a whole whack of birds to keep Hissy company


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, Hissy is smaller than the rest. And they will get bigger. Embden geese are one of the largest breeds you can get, reaching up to 26 pounds...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jimmyrenex said:


> Yes, Hissy is smaller than the rest. And they will get bigger. Embden geese are one of the largest breeds you can get, reaching up to 26 pounds...


Now THAT is one BIG GOOSE! Sure wouldn't want one to come after me! 

How big will Hissy get? Anyone know??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is just the best picture of Hissy and NOW the gang, they all look quite happy.

Thank you for making him more comfortable and getting him some more friends.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> How big will Hissy get? Anyone know??



Hi Shi, 

Hissy might get a little bigger than he is, depending on whether or not he really is a male. Hissy was about the size of his mother and sibling when we got him. But Hissy's father was a little bigger than them all

And yes, 26lbs for a those geese of Jimmy's...that is HUGE!!!! LOL


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Jimmy,

Great photo and update! Looks like he is settling in quite nicely.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a lovely picture of the whole gang. No one in my house gets five minutes to themselves anymore, I'm always pushing my laptop in their faces; "Look at these geese! See this one here, he came from...." And then I'm off on the story. And they are such great stories.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> What a lovely picture of the whole gang. No one in my house gets five minutes to themselves anymore, I'm always pushing my laptop in their faces; "Look at these geese! See this one here, he came from...." And then I'm off on the story. And they are such great stories.


That is sooooo funny, MaryJane! But, I CAN relate!  

When my friends come by, I'll say, "let me turn on the computer! You've got to see this!" Most of the time, I think I faintly hear a *sigh.*  

But, hey, what can I say? Come to visit and you'll see Squeaks, my cats AND computer pics and posts of interest!  So far, I still have friends!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, 

Anymore updates or pictures of Hissy for us? Anything new, funny or interesting to share about him? I miss him and his family at work, so do my co-workers.

Hope all is well with all your animals on the farm, including all the new ones you brought home a couple of weeks ago


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have been thinking the same thing about an update, Brad. I would think to myself, "Self, POST something!"

THEN, I would get sidetracked and completely forget!! Thanks for takin' up the "slack!"


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*Hissy update and pics...*

Hey Guys...
Sorry it took so long.... Always busy on the farm you know  
Hissy is doing fine. I did notice he is becoming more independant, and wonders off alone and seems quite content. Here are some pics of him and his friends at the farm...


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is a pic of one of my Turkey toms.... He is getting older and knows he is a he! He is soo pretty when he shows off!


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is a pic of one of the big male Embden Geese who loves to preen my arms.... He is starting to scare me with all his affections!


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

And here are the little Muscovi Ducklings... They are coming along well... and they eat a lot of flies even at this age!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Jimmy, thanks! Those pics were worth the wait!

Hissy looks terrific! AND, so do all the others! 

Have you considered contacting Mr. Flapper about your affectionate duck??? ROFL  

We DO understand about your being busy...we just get a little impatient, is all!

I know you will be updating us whenever you can!  

HUGS TO ALL!!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks jimmyrenex for sharing , you have a very nice farm!!!!!!
I like all the bird you got there!!!!
Very cute pictures  
Karla


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Jimmy,

Thanks for the pictures and update on Hissy.....I know Brad and his coworkers will be especially appreciative.

Your tom turkey is so handsome! And the ducklings are adorable.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the wonderful pictures and the updates, Jimmy. I certainly enjoyed all the ducks and geese photos! And Tom Turkey too!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the photos of some of your critters! That Embden goose looks like his nibbles are so gentle...for now.  The Muscovi ducklings are my favorite!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pictures, love Tom Turkey.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, 

Thank you for posting the pictures of Hissy, he looks totally relaxed now and very good Is he still following the others around somewhat or has he become mostly independant? Maybe he's a loner, a rebel!;p

The moscovi's are coming along very nicely and Tom Turkey looks pretty darn good too

Yes, I know you're a busy guy on the farm, but I do appreciate the pictures very much and I know my co-workers will be happy to see the latest on Hissy

Thanks again,


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy. he's looking real good!

All the best

Ron


----------

